# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Αρωστο budgie

## Αντωνης25

Σήμερα το παπαγαλάκι το είδα να τρώει με όρεξη και να κουτσουλαει κανονικά και όμως όταν γύρισα το βράδυ και μπήκα στο δωμάτιο το είδα κάτω στο κλουβί σε χάλια κατάσταση.
Κάθετε με το κεφάλι κάτω και λες και έχει δυσκαμψία.
τι μπορώ να κάνω άμεσα από το σπίτι? ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Αντωνης25

Δεν μπορώ ρε παιδιά του δίνω κεχρί και προσπαθεί να φάει με δυσκολία αλλά προσπαθεί πρώτη φορά το βλέπω αυτό  :sad:  νερό ήπιε λίγο μόνος του.
Υπαρχει περίπτωση αυτο να το έπαθε επειδη τους αναψα το φως και να τρομαξε ? το κεχρι το τρωει με δυσκολία αλλα προσπαθεί...
Λές και ειναι μεθυσμένος κάνει...

----------


## jk21

να βγαλεις φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας και να ψαξεις σε μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα ειτε για το cosumix , ειτε αν  δεν το βρισκεις εστω για το tabernil centamicina (αυτο συχνα το εχουν και πετ σοπ )

----------


## mrsoulis

καλη τύχη με την θεραπεία του και υπομονή... περαστικά θα είναι μην ανυσηχείς...

----------


## Αντωνης25

εχει κανει πιο πρασινες και μακριες κουτσουλιες και σχετικα υγρες

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Φωλιά γιατί του έχεις? Το άλλο πουλάκι από το ζευγάρι είναι καλά?

----------


## jk21

Άμεσα να βρεις φάρμακο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε περίπτωση που έχει πάθει τοξίκωση το πουλάκι να πάρεις από φαρμακείο ενεργό άνθρακα, είναι κάψουλες και να του δώσεις στο στόμα μισή κάψουλα διαλυμένη σε νερό. Αλλιώς καρβουνάκι ειδικό από πετ σοπ! (Οδηγίες jk21)

----------


## jk21

Τι εγινε το πουλακι; δεν πηρες ακομα φαρμακο; 

αν εχεις παρει και φαρμακο και ανθρακα ,ξεκινησε με τον ανθρακα να αποκλειστει κινδυνος απο τυχον τοξικωση (δεν ειναι φωσφοριζε πρασινο τα υγρα ,αλλα ειναι περιεργα για αυτο δωσε για καλο και κακο ) και πες μου τι πηρες να σου δωσω δοσολογια για το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο

----------


## Αντωνης25

πήγα σε ένα pet shop εδώ δίπλα ο άνθρωπος με εξυπηρέτησε και μου έδωσε κάτι φάρμακα και μέσα σε μια μέρα βλέπω είδη μεγάλη βελτίωση του άνοιξε η όρεξη και είναι πολλή καλύτερα.
την φωλιά την έβαλα για να τα χωρίσω μπας και προλάβω το κακό

----------


## vasilis.a

τι φαρμακα??

----------


## Αντωνης25

παιδια το πουλι τα επεεξαι το βραδυ δεν μπορει να σταθει στα ποδια του και εχει παρει σχημα σαν φεγγαρι με τα ποδια να μην το κρατανε και προσπαθει να πεταξει....

teniazine kai aviomycine μου εδωσε για πρωτη μερα του εδωσα το πρωτο και αν αντεχε θα του εδινα το δευτερο σημερα το πρωι αλλα τα επαιξε μου φενετε οτι απλα εχει φαει του σκασμου

----------


## Αντωνης25

τώρα κάθετε με το κεφάλι στον αέρα και προσπαθεί να μείνει όρθιο του έδωσα λίγο νερό γιατί έχει κάνει πολλές διάρροιες

σταθηκε στα ποδια του προσπάθησα να του κανω μασαζ γιατι μαλλον να χεσει προσπαθουσε το νερο τον βοηθησε σταθηκε στα ποδια του τωρα πριν τα ειχε τεντομενα πισω...

----------


## jk21

Aντωνη δυστυχως φευγω για την εργασια μου και δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περαιτερω 

εχασες χρονο αδικα  ... εχω βαρεθει να ακουω για αχρηστα φαρμακα για σκουληκια και ακαρεα ... ακου τενιαζιν ο αντε μην μπω ασχετος εμπορακος  ...

πηγενε και βρε το tabernil centamicina σε καποιο πετ σοπ  ( ή chloramphenicol της chevita ) εστω και βαλε οσο λεει στη συσταση και σωσε λιγο στο στομα του αν μπορεσεις .Μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη να εχεις αβιομισιν στη μεγιστη δοσολογια που προτεινεται και να του δωσεις και στο στομα 

δεν σου υποσχομαι οτι θα τα καταφερει το πουλακι .το μεσημερι αν ζει τα ξαναλεμε

αν εχει καρινα κοφτερη στο θωρακα ,διελυσε ζαχαρη 1 κουταλι και μια πρεζα αλατι σε ενα ποτηρι νερο και δωσε στο στομα 

αν εχει πρασινα υγρα στην κουτσουλια ,κανε οτι σου ειπε η κωνσταντινα με καρβουνακι απο πετ σοπ ή ενεργο ανθρακα απο φαρμακειο norrit ,πριν δωσεις αλλο φαρμακο

----------


## Αντωνης25

του εδωσα αβιομισιν εχει φαει στο στηθος απο οτι βλεπω απο οτι καταλαβα το κανει ολο αυτο γιατι εχει δυσκολια στην αφοδευση...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Aπό τη μια έχει διάρροια και από την άλλη λες ότι δυσκολεύεται να κουτσουλίσει. Δε στέκει αυτό.
Απλά είναι ταλαιπωρημένο πολύ.

Κορίτσι είναι ή αγόρι?

----------


## olga

Αντώνη ένα πουλάκι δεν έχει τέτοια συμπεριφορά αν έχει φάει του σκασμού. Άρρωστο είναι, το τενιαζίν δεν θα βοηθήσει σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ακουλουθησε τις συμβουλές του Δημήτρη μήπως προλάβεις και σώσεις το πουλάκι...

----------


## Αντωνης25

αβιομισιν του έδωσα κανει να του δόσω το αλλο καπάκι? κάνει συνέχεια διάροια του δίνω νερο συνέχεια

----------


## Pidgey

> Aντωνη δυστυχως φευγω για την εργασια μου και δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περαιτερω 
> 
> εχασες χρονο αδικα ... εχω βαρεθει να ακουω για αχρηστα φαρμακα για σκουληκια και ακαρεα ... ακου τενιαζιν ο αντε μην μπω ασχετος εμπορακος ...
> 
> *πηγενε και βρε το tabernil centamicina σε καποιο πετ σοπ ( ή chloramphenicol της chevita ) εστω και βαλε οσο λεει στη συσταση και σωσε λιγο στο στομα του αν μπορεσεις .Μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη να εχεις αβιομισιν στη μεγιστη δοσολογια που προτεινεται και να του δωσεις και στο στομα 
> *
> δεν σου υποσχομαι οτι θα τα καταφερει το πουλακι .το μεσημερι αν ζει τα ξαναλεμε
> 
> *αν εχει καρινα κοφτερη στο θωρακα ,διελυσε ζαχαρη 1 κουταλι και μια πρεζα αλατι σε ενα ποτηρι νερο και δωσε στο στομα 
> ...





> *Σε περίπτωση που έχει πάθει τοξίκωση το πουλάκι να πάρεις από φαρμακείο ενεργό άνθρακα, είναι κάψουλες και να του δώσεις στο στόμα μισή κάψουλα διαλυμένη σε νερό. Αλλιώς καρβουνάκι ειδικό από πετ σοπ!* (Οδηγίες jk21)


Αλλιώς αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα απευθύνεσαι ΑΜΕΣΑ σε γιατρό με εμπειρία στα πτηνά.

----------


## Αντωνης25

μετα απο κυριολεκτικα 1.30 ωρα και μετα απο 9 pet shop και 2 φαρμακια το βρηκα και του το έδωσα ο καιμενος την παλευη ακομα... αβιομισιν συνεχιζω υποθετω μαζη με το tabernil?

θα του δόσω και την ζάχαρη τώρα.
τοξίκωση πως το καταλαβαίνω?
και για γιατρο δεν βρηκα κανέναν πηρα 3 κανένας δεν ξέρει για πουλία

----------


## jk21

H δοσολογια του tabernil centamicina ειναι 4 σταγονες στα 40 ml νερου  .το πουλακι αν ηταν υγειες θα επινε γυρω στα 6 ml απο το διαλλυμα ,αρα θα επαιρνε


εσυ θα διαλυσεις αρχικα  4 σταγονες σε 5 ml νερου μονο και θα δωσεις απο αυτο το διαλυμα με συρριγκα λεπτη του 1 ml  (παρε απο φαρμακειο ),στο στομα ποσοτητα  0.25 ml 

μετα θα βαλεις τα αλλα 35 ml νερου στο διαλυμα ωστε να γινουν συνολο 40 ml και θα αφησεις το διαλυμα στην ποτιστρα .Στην ιδια ποτιστρα θα ριξεις μισο κουταλι ζαχαρη 

αυτο θα κανεις καθε πρωι που θα ετοιμαζεις νεο διαλλυμα ,οσο το πουλακι δεν θα εχει δυναμεις 


Σταματας το αβιομισιν 

Για τοξικωση το καταλαβαινουμε απο τα υγρα της κουτσουλιας και υπαρχει μια υποψια .Να τα ξαναδουμε

----------


## Αντωνης25

Σταμάτησε να κανει διάροια και εχει καλητερεψη πολλή (ακοουλούθησα της οδηγίες απο το φάρμακο) θα βγαλώ φοτο της κουτσουλιες



Δλδ για να καταλάβω ειχε απλα διάροια και ο αλλος μου έδωσε τα παντα ολα?

----------


## Αντωνης25

σιγουρα να το σταματήσω το αβιομισιν ? μην παρει πάλλη την κατηφόρα...

----------


## Pidgey

Ποια φάρμακα έδωσες μέχρι τώρα;

----------


## jk21

Το teniazin ηταν εντελως ασχετο 

Το aviomycine σαν αντιβιωτικες ουσιες ,θεωρητικα ,δεν ειναι τοσο δραστικη παντα  οσο η γενταμυκινη του tabernil 

Διευκρινισε τι εχεις δωσει !!!

----------


## Αντωνης25

χθες του έδωσα teniazine ολη μερα και σήμερα στις 6.30 λίγο aviomycine και το μεσημέρι πάλι λίγο aviomycine και όταν πείρα το tabernill (κατά τις 3) του έδωσα ( ακολουθώντας της οδηγίες που είχε) και του έδωσα λίγο tabernill κατά τις 8

----------


## jk21

του δινεις εννοεις στο στομα aviomycin ; σε τι δοσολογια; 

η βελτιωση ξεκινησε το μεσημερι; αν πραγματι ειναι σε συμπεριφορα καλυτερα εμφανως ,δεν μπορω να σου πω μην το δινεις ,δωσε κατι αλλο ,γιατι τα φαρμακα φαινονται στο αποτελεσμα .Αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι υπαρχει σαφης βελτιωση

----------


## Αντωνης25

βλέπω τεράστια βελτίωση!
 ναι στο στόμα το τάιζα μέχρι πριν κάνα 2ωρο 3 σταγονες ( όσο έλεγαν οι οδηγίες του φαρμάκου) και τώρα είναι στο κλουβί του και τρώει και όλα και γενικά ζωντάνεψε ελπίζω να μην το βρω όπως χθες χάλια

Το tabernil έκανε την διαφορά αν δλδ συνέχιση να είναι καλά σίγουρα αυτό το έσωσε..
το ερώτημα ειναι τωρα που ειναι στο κλουβί του και τρώει να τον αφήσω η να του δόσω λιγο ακομα στο στόμα καλου κακου?

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα εχει πεξει ρολο και η αρχικη αντιβιωση ,γιατι δεν δινουν αμεσα αποτελεσματα τα φαρμακα 

αν ομως δεν ειχες δωσει στο στομα αβιομισιν και δεν επινε στην ουσια αφου ηταν χαλια και εδωσε το απογευμα ταμπερνιλ ,τοτε ναι μπορει να ειναι αυτο και να συνεχισεις αυτο 

θα σου λεγα και αυριο να χορηγησεις στο στομα να παρει πρωτα καλα τα πανω του !

----------


## Αντωνης25

οκ αυτο θα κανω ευχαριστώ!! δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα χώρις εσας.

----------


## jk21

εδω μεσα θα βρεις πολλα χρησιμα για το καλυτερο μελλον του αγαπημενου σου πουλιου ! 
ασε με μενα λοιπον και πιασε το 



joker χαχαχαχα 

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !

----------


## Pidgey

> Το tabernil έκανε την διαφορά αν δλδ συνέχιση να είναι καλά σίγουρα αυτό το έσωσε..
> το ερώτημα ειναι τωρα που ειναι στο κλουβί του και τρώει να τον αφήσω η να του δόσω λιγο ακομα στο στόμα καλου κακου?


*"ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗΣ:* Το TABERNIL GENTAMICINA χορηγείται με το πόσιμο νερό στη δόση των 5 ml (50 mg της βάσης με γενταμυκίνη)/litre, που ισοδυναμεί με 4 σταγόνες/40 ml νερού, για 3-5 συνεχείς μέρες. *Αν τα πτηνά δεν πίνουν νερό λόγω σοβαρής προσβολής, χορηγήστε το διάλυμα νερού-φαρμάκου απευθείας στο στόμα 2-3 φορές την ημέρα.*
Το νερό με το διάλυμα πρέπει να προετοιμάζεται καθημερινά (πριν τη χορήγηση)."


ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ μην το παρακάνεις με τις δοσολογίες και έχεις τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## jk21

Νικο τα πουλια αντε καθε φορα να πιουνε και  0.25 ml ενος διαλυματος  

με 2 και 3 φορες αυτο να φτανει τα  0.75 ml .Μπροστα στα 4 ml που θα πρεπε να πιει αν επινε κανονικα νερο ,δεν ειναι πολυ και υπαρχει περιθωριο και για περισσοτερο

----------


## Pidgey

Εγώ αυτό διάβασα ψάχνοντας για τις οδηγίες του φαρμάκου, οπότε απάντησα στον Αντώνη σύμφωνα με αυτές. Από 'κει και πέρα δεν έχω παραπάνω γνώσεις, αλλά αυτό που αναφέρετε ακούγεται λογικό. Ίσως από την άλλη αν πάρουν τη δόση 2-3 φορές από το στόμα όπως λέει η εταιρία του φαρμάκου, στη συνέχεια παίρνοντας κάπως τα πάνω του το πουλί να πίνει το υπόλοιπο που χρειάζεται από την ποτίστρα.

Ας γίνει καλά πρώτα απ'όλα το παπαγαλάκι...

----------


## Αντωνης25

να βάλω τπτ και στο άλλο παπαγαλάκι μήπως κόλλησε?

----------


## Pidgey

Καταρχάς πρέπει να έχεις σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί, μόνο του δηλαδή, το πουλί που είναι άρρωστο.

Δείχνει σημάδια ασθένειας και το άλλο; Αν όχι, προληπτικά δε δίνουμε αντιβιώσεις.

Το αρρωστούλι πως είναι σήμερα;

----------


## Αντωνης25

πολύ καλύτερα !

----------


## Αντωνης25

μου εκανε μια μαυρη κουτσουλια να ανχωθω?

και το αλλο παπαγαλακια φτερνίζετε σαν τρελό

----------


## jk21

οπως και να εχει ,να ειναι χωρια οπως σου ειπε ο Νικος ,ακομα και να εχουν προβλημα και τα δυο

Μεχρι ποτε ηταν μαζι στο ιδιο κλουβι; 

αυτο που φταρνιζετε να κανεις ελεγχο εσωτερικα στο στομα για καποιο λευκοκιτρινο σημαδακι ή βλεννα και να μας πεις 

σε καθε περιπτωση να μπει σε εντονα ζεστο χωρο (οχι απλα μη κρυο ) 

και βλεπουμε στην πορεια 

Αν μπορεις αυτο που φταρνιζετε ,να το βγαλεις ενα βιντεακι

----------


## Αντωνης25

οκ αν το ξανακανει θα το βγάλω μεχρι πριν 3 μερες ηταν μαζοι ολα και τα 3

----------


## Αντωνης25

οχι καλα ειναι δεν βλέπω βλένα η κάτι... αν και με δάγκωνε...

----------


## Αντωνης25

παιδια σήμερα το πρωί παλι πεσμένος ειναι τον ελενξα και δεν τρωει των βάζω και τρώει κεχρι που του αρέσει τι να κανω? να του δόσω λιγο νερο με ζαχαρη παλι?

----------


## Αντωνης25

και ειναι συνέχεια φουσκομένος και η κουτσουλιες του ειναι σκέτο νερο.. κιτρινο...

----------


## xrisam

Να το έχεις σε ζεστό περιβάλλον (η παροχή ζέστης πολλές φορες είναι πιο σημαντική και απο το φάρμακο) και αν τρωει απο το χέρι σου κέχρι φρόντισε να δεις ότι τρωει και δεν είναι νηστικό.

Επεισης θα σου έλεγα να βράσεις λίγη ρίγανη (ενα κουταλάκι του γλυκού σε 200μλ νερό) και όταν κρυώσει και σουρώαεις να βάλεις στην ποτίστρα.

----------


## Αντωνης25

με το ζωρη να φαει 2-3 σπορακια απο το κεχρί...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αντώνη ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή γιατί νομίζω φορτώνουμε το πουλάκι με φάρμακα και βελτίωση δεν βλέπεις. 

Απάντησε σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις *Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.*Σκέψου αν έφαγε κάτι που δεν έπρεπε, αν υπήρχε κάποιο σκουριασμένο παιχνίδι στο κλουβί κλπ. 

Βγάλε φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές αλλά και την κοιλίτσα του πουλιού. Πιάστον, βρέξε και παραμέρισε τα πούπουλα κοντά στο σημείο που κουτσουλάει και βγάλε φωτογραφία εκεί.

----------


## Αντωνης25

το μονο παιχνίδι που τους έχω ειναι μια κούνια να την βγάλω φοτώ? δεν εχει ομως σκουριάση στο κλουβι το μονο που τους ειχα βάλει ειναι μαρούλι και κεχρι και παπαγαλινη και ενα friskies pate που ειναι σαν σκονη για να πέρνουν βιταμινες αυτα πριν 3 μερες τωρα το μόνο που του δίνω ειναι κεχρί και παπαγαλίνη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το ταλαιπωρείς το ξέρω, αλλά βγάλε φωτογραφία με τα πούπουλα λίγο πιο ψηλά από εκεί που έβγαλες παραμερισμένα

----------


## Αντωνης25



----------


## jk21

παρε και δωσε μονο *μια σταγονα* απο το aviomycine στο στομα του χωρις αραιωση 

προσοχη μονο μια 

θα τα πουμε σε λιγο ,γιατι πρεπει να κλεισω ,αλλα κανε αμεσως οτι σου ειπα και κυριως οπως σου ειπα

----------


## Αντωνης25

του έδωσα μαλλον μιση σταγόνα πειρε δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι δεν κάθετε

----------


## jk21

αν ειδες οτι εφυγε μονο μια σταγονα απο το μπουκαλακι και παρολα αυτα τιναχτηκε ποσοτητα απο το ραμφος ενω του το δινες ,τοτε σε μια ωρα να δωσεις και παλι μια σταγονα ,αυτη τη φορα με προσοχη 

το πουλακι εχει εντερικα σιγουρα και το συκωτι του δεξια πανω οπως κοιταμε στη φωτο (την εχεις αναποδα ,για αυτο ) ειναι ερεθισμενο 

δεν εχω την εμπειρια να ξεχωριζω σε παπαγαλους αν ειναι εικονα κοκκιδιωσης ή μικροβιο ,αλλα η δοσολογια aviomycyn οπως σου την ειπα ,μαλλον μπορει να λειτουργησει και κοκκιδιοστατικα (ως προς τη σουλφαδιμεθοξινη που ειναι  το ενα συστατικο του ) 
Παραλληλα ασε το αλλο φαρμακο στην ποτιστρα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σαν πολύ πεταγμένο προς το έξω βλέπω το κόκκαλο στο στέρνο. Παθαίνουν καρίνα και τα παπαγάλια? 
Ταλαιπωρημένο είναι το δύστυχο!

----------


## jk21

η καρινα δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο το φουλ αδυνατισμα .Οταν ο οργανισμος αφυδατωνεται και παραλληλα το πουλι δεν τρωει καλα .... αναμενομενη σιγα σιγα 

δεν κρινω οτι ειναι και η χειροτερη που εχω δει παντως

----------


## Αντωνης25

τι να το ταίσω το καιμενο? καμια ιδέα? δεν τρώει μονος του με τπτ τωρα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αντώνη καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου και το πώς νιώθεις !!
Κάνεις από όσο βλέπω καθημερινά ότι καλύτερο για το μικρό σου !!!
Μπράβο σου ...
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σου πώ τί ακριβώς να κάνεις ώστε να σε βοηθήσω , το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σου πώ να κάνεις υπομονή !!!
Εύχομαι να βγείς από αυτή την ταλαιπωρία και εσύ και το μικρό σου ...
Καλή συνέχεια ! :Happy0159:

----------


## Αντωνης25

οκ με την σταγόνα ολα μια χαρα

----------


## jk21

με διαλυμα νερου με φαρμακο ,διελυσε σε χυλο χλιαρο (οχι ζεστο ) κροκο καλα βρασμενου αυγου και δωσε στο στομα με συρριγκα ,αλλα μονο αν εχεις εμπειρια να το κανεις χωρις να πνιγει 

αν δεν μπορει ,τοτε σε 50 ml νερο ,βαλε μισο κουταλι ζαχαρη και στη μυτη του κουταλιου ελαχιστο αλατι ,διελυσε καλα και σταζε με συρριγκα (χωρις βελονα ) στα ρουθουνια ποτε ποτε .Θα το τραβα αυτοματα

----------


## Αντωνης25

αν του το βάλω απλα στο ραμφος λες να πνιγεί? του εδωσα χιλο αλλα πιο στερεο και ηταν ενταξει
tabernil η aviomycine?

----------


## jk21

οχι αρκει να το κατεβαζει μετα 

tabernil 


το αβιομισιν αν δινεις την αδιαλυτη σταγονα σε μια μερα ,αρκει

----------


## Αντωνης25

δεν καταλαβα πως θα το κανω το αβγο μπορεις να το εξηγησεις καλητερα? πως να φτιάξω των χυλο

----------


## Αντωνης25

οχ τον ταισα αλλα δεν ξερω αν εκανα καμια μ ******* των βλεπω χειροτερα... αν ειναι κρυο το αυγο πειραζει?

----------


## Αντωνης25

Εκανε μια κουραδαρα τωρα χαρικα τον παλευω να φαει ολο το απογευμα (με το αυγο τρελαθηκε του αρεσε) αλλα μαλλον παραφαγε
και επεσε  :sad:  τον βλέπω να ζορίζετε...

----------


## jk21

σιγα σιγα !!! 

αστο τωρα να κοιμηθει 

το πρωι που θα ξυπνησει να δωσεις σταγονα αβιομισιν και καθε πρωι να δινεις αυτη τη σταγονα 

να αλλαζεις και ταμπερνιλ στην ποτιστρα

----------


## Αντωνης25

ΤΑ ΕΠΕΞΕ τελειος!! εχει κανει 3 κουράδες και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!!!!
να του δόσω λιγο χλιαρό νερο μηπως τον ξεκανα με τα κρυα?!!!

ουτε να σταθει δεν μπορει!!!!!!

τον ξεκανα ο κακουργος βοηθεια ρε παιδια τι να κανω   :sad:

----------


## jk21

να τον αφησεις καπου αρκετα ζεστα και ηρεμα να ησυχασει ! οτι και να γινει

----------


## Αντωνης25

καλυτέρεψε ευτυχώς! θα πεθάνω από το άγχος!
δεν ξέρω ποσο χάρηκα να τον βλέπω καλήτερα!

----------


## Αντωνης25

ενταξει τελικά ε*******  και ξαλαφρωσε και τελικα το αυγο του ανοιξε την ορεξη... αντε να δουμε παλι ξαγρυπνησα μαζι του  ::

----------


## jk21

Βρε Αντωνη χαιρομαι αν το πουλακι παει καλυτερα ... αλλα προσεχε βρε λιγο το λεξιλογιο ... φορουμ ειμαστε ... πες κουτσουλησε και θα καταλαβει ο κοσμος

----------


## vasilis.a

ολη νυχτα το ειχες αυπνο το πουλακι??

----------


## Αντωνης25

δεν κοιμοταν απο μονο του τοσο χαλια που ήταν περίμενα μεχρι να ζωντανέψει να του δόσω κεχρι γιατι αν του το κρατάω το τρώι
sorry για το λεξιλόγιο  ::

----------


## Αντωνης25

παιδια για δειτε το αλλο παπαγαλάκι τι φυλο ειναι? και αν ειναι κατι αυτο που εχει στο ραμφος...

----------


## jk21

ειχες κλειστα τα φωτα και μπορουσες να δεις αν κοιμοτανε ή οχι ,ενα πουλακι που και ξυπνιο απο την ασθενεια ειναι σαν κοιμισμενο; Αλλο βραδυ θα σε παρακαλεσω τα φωτα να κλεινουν νωρις 

Το πουλακι το αρρωστο πως ειναι;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για το φύλο του παπαγάλου είναι μάλλον θηλυκό με 
α) ορμονικο πρόβλημα ή
β) βγήκε απο περίοδο αναπαραγωγής

----------


## Αντωνης25

ναι τον εχω στο κλουβι σκεπασμενο με κλειστα φωτα και ολο πεταγε και χτυπιοτανε χθες μονο την ωρα που τον ταισα το εβγαλα εξω και τον εβγαλα φοτο αφου ζοριστικε αμεσως τελος καλω ολα καλα σημερα ειναι καλυτερα αν και ακομα δεν πολυ τρωει αλλα τουλαχιστον τρωει μονος του

----------


## jk21

Να συνεχισεις να τηρεις πιστα για μια εβδομαδα συνολικα ,τη χορηγηση φαρμακων με τον τροπο που ειπαμε

----------


## Αντωνης25

το αρρωστο ειναι μια χαρά γενικά αν και μερικές φορές δείχνει να νυστάζει ( ακομα δεν εχει παχύνει και η καρίνα ειναι αδεια)
Το προβλημα μου ειναι τα αλλα 2 συνεχίζουν να φτερνίζονται και τωρα που τα ξαναέλενξα και αυτά αρχισαν να μην τρωνε (καρινα αδεια και γενικα στο στηθος δεν πιάνω κατι αν και δεν ειναι αδυνατισμένα)

----------


## Αντωνης25



----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να δω το βιντεο γιατι δεν μπαινω απο pc και δεν βολευει 

αλλα απο την εικονα ,βλεπω οτι τα εχεις ολα μαζι; λογικο ειναι να εχεις αυτο το αποτελεσμα ... βαλε φαρμακο σε ολα ,αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη .Αν το εχεις και τα αλλα χειροτερευουν δωστα στο στομα οπως στο πρωτο ,το αλλο φαρμακο

----------


## Αντωνης25

όχι δεν τα έχω όλα μαζί άπλα έχω 3 παπαγαλάκια τα 2 που είναι κάλα τα έχω χόρια από το αρρωστώ
το αρρωστώ όλο το βλέπω να τρώει και η κάρινα κόκαλο  :sad:  συνεχίζω με τα φάρμακα και ελπίζω να καλυτέρεψη

----------


## mrsoulis

καλη συνέχεια και με υπομονή και φροντίδα όλα καλά θα πάνε...!

----------


## Αντωνης25

Γεια και πάλι από μένα ελπίζω να μην σας τα έχω πρήξει το άρρωστο παπαγαλάκι προσπαθεί να φάει και δεν μπορεί είναι λες και έχει πάθει αφασία... όλο παραπατάει και γενικά όλο προσπαθεί να φάει και δεν μπορεί τι να κάνω?βάζει το κεφάλι μεσα στην ταίστρα και πεταει εξω τα μισα στις 20 προσπάθειες να φαει μία τα καταφερνει και καθε τόσο σταματάει και κλεινει τα μάτια του....

----------


## Αντωνης25

δεν ξέρω μηπως ειναι και ψιχολογικό... μολις τον βγάζω στον παιδοτοπο και του δινω να φαει μια χαρα τα τρωει τα ριχνει και ολα κατω και τα τσιμπαει απο κάτω... ( αλλα δεν μπορω να των εχω εξω συνεχεια...) παλι δυσκολευετε αλλα οχι τοσο...

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη να μας βαλεις βιντεο το αρρωστο ,να δουμε τι εννοεις

----------


## Αντωνης25

μου φαίνεται πως καλυτέρεψε γιατί για πρώτη φορά το είδα σε κλαρί σήμερα το πρωί...
τον έβαλα στον παιδότοπο του και τρώει όπως πάντα χωρίς σταματημό χωρίς να παχαίνει... άλλα στα άσχετα σταματάει και δείτε βίντεο

----------


## jk21

παραμερισε τα πουπουλα του πουλιου χαμηλα κοντα εκει που κουτσουλα ,μεχρι εκει που αρχιζει ο θωρακας του με υγρα δαχτυλα .Να φαινεται πληρως το δερμα της κοιλιας του 

Βγαλε φωτο ξανα τις κουτσουλιες του 

Το πουλακι δεν ειναι καλα και εφοσον τα φαρμακα δινοτανε σωστα και μαλιστα δυο αντιβιωσεις ,η μια μαλιστα σε δοσολογια κοκκιδιοστατικη εν μερει ,ειμαι αρκετα προβληματισμενος 


* σε παρακαλω βρες και ξαναβαλε τις παλιες φωτο ,γιατι εκει που τις εχεις ανεβασει δεν ειναι πια ορατες  .Γραψε ποια αντιστοιχει σε ποιο ποστ

----------


## Αντωνης25

οντως δεν ειναι καλα επεσε τωρα το μεσημερη ξαφνικα... οι 2 πρωτες ειναι σημερινες οι τελευταια ηταν η παλια

Τόσες μερες τρώει και τπτ δεν περνει γραμαριο...





Σημερινα ολα

----------


## Αντωνης25



----------


## Αντωνης25

δεν τρώει τπτ ουτε κεχρί... τι να κάνω?

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι εχει αδυνατισει παρα πολυ  .Δειχνει να συνεχιζει να λερωνεται απο τις κουτσουλιες  .Καλα ειναι να δουμε τη μορφη τους .Κατω και δεξια οπως κοιταμε ,υπαρχει κατι να πετα εντονα στο εσωτερικο του .Ειναι μαλακη μαζα ή μηπως η βαση εσωτερικα του οστου του ποδιου; 

Με δεδομενο οτι πινει σωστα τα δυο φαρμακα ,μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι ειναι μικροβιο αυτο που εχει .Δεν εχω σαφη στοιχεια ,αλλα οταν τα πουλια τρωνε συνεχως και δεν παχαινουν ,εκτος της περιπτωσης του υπεθυρεοειδισμου (που δεν θα ειχε εμφανισιακα το πουλι τετοια εικονα ) κυριως σε megabacteria ή εσωτερικα παρασιτα (σκουληκια ή τριχομοναδα ) θα μπορουσε να συμβει 

Για σκουληκια  εχεις ηδη δωσει teniazine χωρις αποτελεσμα (αν θυμασαι το πρωτο φαρμακο που σου δωσε ο πετσοπας και δινεται για μια μερα ) .Δεν ξερω αν θελεις να δοκιμασεις για megabacteria που θελει  μια καψουλα απο φαρμακειο των 150 mg fungustatine ,αλλα δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι εχω σημαδια εμφανη για κατι τετοιο 

Απο κει και περα για μικροβιο που δεν το πιανουν οι δυο αντιβιωσεις ,δεν ξερω αν ρισκαρες με το baytril αλλα και αυτο δεν πιανει τα παντα ,θεωρητικα ομως ειναι το πιο ευρεου φασματος

----------


## Αντωνης25

μια αντιβίωση του δίνω την tabernil centamicina δεν κατάλαβα οτι έπρεπε να του δίνω και τις 2 μαζοι...τελικά τι να του δόσω τώρα που έπεσε να του δόσω και τα 2?

----------


## Αντωνης25

φοτώ απο κουτσουλία εβαλα πιο πάνω

----------


## jk21

> δεν εχω την εμπειρια να ξεχωριζω σε παπαγαλους αν ειναι εικονα κοκκιδιωσης ή μικροβιο ,αλλα η δοσολογια aviomycyn οπως σου την ειπα ,μαλλον μπορει να λειτουργησει και κοκκιδιοστατικα (ως προς τη σουλφαδιμεθοξινη που ειναι  το ενα συστατικο του ) 
> Παραλληλα ασε το αλλο φαρμακο στην ποτιστρα




σου ειχα πει να δινεις μια σταγονα ανα ημερα aviomycyn κατευθειαν στο στομα και το tabernil στην ποτιστρα 


Με δεδομενο οτι το tabernil δεν δειχνει να κανει κατι και αν δεν επινε aviomycyn ,ξεκινησε ξανα απο αυτο ,γιατι ισως ειναι κοκκιδια ή μικροβιο που πιανει 


δωσε στο στομα 1 σταγονα τωρα και μετα καθε μερα θα δινεις στο στομα μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη πρωι πρωι παντα στο στομα 

δινε στο στομα χυλο κροκου που θα κανεις με ζαχαρονερο , σιγα σιγα μεσα στην ημερα και οσο θελει .Ουτε με το ζορι ,ουτε να μην του δινεις αν συνεχιζει και ζητα

----------


## Αντωνης25

δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερε.....:'(

----------


## mrsoulis

κρίμα τουλάχιστον από την όλη διαδικασία έμαθες αρκετά... και φάνηκε το ενδιαφέρον σου... αν θες πάντως προσφέρομαι να σου χαρίσω εγώ ένα αν και εφόσον με το καλό έχει επιτυχία η γέννα μου ή αν πάλι όχι με την επόμενη γέννα...

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη λυπαμαι ...  θελω να πιστευω οτι το λαθος που προεκυψε απο τον τροπο που σου γραψα πως να συνεχισεις ,να μην ηταν καθοριστικο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Προσπάθησες να το σώσεις. Δεν το άφησες έτσι. Μη στεναχωριέσαι. Έχεις και τα άλλα δύο κουκλάκια.
Ξεκουράστηκε το δύστυχο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πολύ Αντώνη, πάντα είναι δύσκολο να χάνουμε ένα φιλαράκι.....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αντώνη έκανες το καλύτερο !!
Προσπάθησε να μάθεις από το ότι έγινε ...
Το μικρό σου ξεκουράστηκε ... 
Καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## Αντωνης25

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους όντως έμαθα πολλά και δεν θα ξανακάνω τα ιδια λάθη.
Jk21 χίλια ευχαριστώ για την βοηθεία σου και για ότι έμαθα σιγουρα δεν φταίς δικό μου ηταν το λάθος που το δεν το κατάλαβα. 
απλά χωρίς εσένα θα ειχε φύγει εδώ και μέρες και εγω δεν θα ήξερα τπτ.

----------

